# Z4 2003 2.6 Radio Switches itself on



## Neallamb (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi
Can anyone help, I have the standard Business head unit in my 2003 Z4 which randomly switches itself on. There is no pattern to it, it goes a few days without problems, then in the morning the radio is on. Getting a problem now as a few times I have had to the charge the battery.

Tried checking the wiring, disconnected the hands free I fitted (which has been working fine). Now I am considering cutting the live feed so it is only powered by the ignition line (problem is this resets the clock to 00:00)

Any ideas
Cheers Neal


----------

